# chinease tubes r they worth it :\



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi forum members

so heres the thing i have been shooting slingshots for a while now i. Have tried flats and barnette tubes but i have never used chinease looped tunes but have always wanted to try them but never got round to ordering them as i am joe blint(skint) i dont have the spare cash to get. Them i am looking to see what you guys think of them hmmm thanks slingshot vibe


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Henry has had some very good results of late, with different set ups.. I persinally dont prefer tubes at all, but have recently been giving them a go again, using a generic brand to save a buck...and am slowly starting to re- appreciate tubes and their characteristics.. cheers mate


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like four strand 20-40 for target shooting and eight strand 20-40 for hunting. The small diameter Chinese style tubes shoot very well and I shoot with them most of the time. I highly recommend trying them. Everyone has an opinion...some like 'em OK...some love them...and some hate them. Many will say that flats are the only way to go....period. In a tournament situation, I would have to give the edge to flats over tubes. For me, I just like the way the small diameter tubes feel and shoot, but I have proven to myself that flats are superior, in accuracy, as well as speed. A properly tied set of flats will last a very long time, but I give the edge to tubes for lasting longer.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guy how much is a set cheers slingvibe


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Give Jim a shout at Performance Catapults, his pouches are awesome. He is selling them for $5.00 a set.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I shoot tubes and flats all the time, about 50/50. I use 1842 tubes now (which is what Jim sells) because 1745's are too hard a pull for long shooting session for me. They are very adequate and can be shot plenty accurately. But, like Smitty, I do shoot a little better with flats.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shoot tubes almost exclusively and have always shot them better than flats for some reason.
I'll have to try 8 strand 2040. I'm swimming in the stuff and it sounds like a hard hitting setup.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Chinese tubes are quite superb but of course it depends on what you are seeking.(velocity/energy/draw weight/ammo size etc etc)
My preferred set up of the moment is the 1745 tube with a loop then a single making a virtual 2:1 taper.
You must optimize the band length perfectly and draw so as to nearly bottom out the tubes. I can assure it makes potent package. They will match tapered flats but with a much superior band life.(I've been getting around 300 shots).
I tested some 13mm lead sinker balls the other day in 26C weather and averaged around 220fps giving around 20 ft lbs.(300fps with 3/8 steel)
Of course they will never have that light buttery smooth draw of a flatband and you may find it difficult to match their accuracy at first.
There is no subsitute to experimentation in the search for your favourite set up.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I am a total convert to Chinese 1842 tubes, either simple loops or tapers as per Henry's recommendations. That is, until something better comes up...

Theraband works well but I was getting through the stuff and it was turning out quite expensive. Rubber bands in chains are good - not as fast as TB but better than square or round rubber - but I got fed up having to change them all the time and cover the things in talc.

Band sets from 1842 are about 50p a go if you buy 10m direct from Dankung (capital outlay of £6.75 inc p&p). The plain loops last well (I'm getting through the tapers though - might be tying too tight) and offer a good return for the draw weight, are quiet and not as hand-slappy as the equivalent TB. Easy-peasy to change sets when out and about too.


----------

